# Global Netcom Gmbh



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Hinter der Nr. 090090000049 steht die Global Netcom GMBH.
Soweit sogut. Die vermieten die Nr. also. Aber wie läßt sich der Mieter ermitteln.:evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 April 2004)

Die  vermieten die Nummer nicht weiter, sondern rechnen für den Inhalteanbieter ab. Du solltest vielleicht einen Blick in die RegTP-Datenbank werfen. Man muss zwar ein wenig blättern, aber vielleicht sind unter dieser Nummer gegenwärtig überhaupt keine Dialer registriert...


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

einfach hier schauen: 

Registrierungsdatenbankabfrage 090090000049

Abfrage   090090000049

sieht alles so rot aus 

*Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig. *


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Erstmal Dank für die schnell Hilfe.
Was heißt zurück genommen?
Muß ich nun zahlen oder wie? Hatte den Posten auf meiner Telfonre. von April. 2sek-25,82€


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 April 2004)

Bei zwei Sekunden hast Du doppelt Grund, die Zahlung zu verweigern. 

Wenn Du über einen Dialer eingewählt wurdest, dessen Registrierung zurückgenommen wurde, gelten sie als nie registriert und damit besteht auch kein Zahlungsanspruch. So jedenfalls die Auskunft der Regulierungsbehörde.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Na das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten.  
Vielen Dank, werde die Zahlung verweigern.


----------



## technofreak (16 April 2004)

Nach Überfliegen der Datenbank sind von den 462 unter diese Nummer aufgelisteten Dialern 
nur zwei  denen die Registrierung (noch?) nicht entzogen wurde: 
Die laufende Nummer  387, 388 




> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000049-1320207 vom :  Mar 17 2004 1:39PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : ht*p://in.global-netcom.de/?webmaster=1-gn-0-0
> Hash - Wert 6A8A4661DD01B58ACD1E4EE1AEB40725ADFF4A7
> Dateiname : gn.exe
> ...



das ist aber nur der momentane Stand, die Eintragungen scheinen  sich noch zu ändern


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

:-? Hm, also erstmal abwarten.
hun.exe ist eine Hackerseite, gn.exe läßt sich nicht ermittel.
Wenn ich auf die link´s in Deiner Antwort klicke gibts ne error Meldung
oder die Seite ab sich nicht auf.
Bis das auch von Bedeutung?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2004)

[edit: Für das Thema 090090000049 ist das off topic, hab mal wieder nicht gelesen vor dem Posten, sorry]

@gn.exe: schon mal unter 090090000*9*86 gekuckt?

Da steht er...

[edit: um genau zu sein: Da steht sein HASHWERT! ob man da auch gn.exe kriegt?]

(Die hauseigene GN-PP-Rumpelkammer hat mich hingeführt... Früher diente sie mir als Anlaufstelle Nr. 1 bei der Suche nach auffällig gewordenen Consul-Info-Dialern... So ändern sich die Zeiten. Die RegTP schmiedet zusammen, was zusammen gehört...)


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Überfliegen der Datenbank sind von den 462 unter diese Nummer aufgelisteten Dialern
> nur zwei  denen die Registrierung (noch?) nicht entzogen wurde:
> Die laufende Nummer  387, 388



Nachtrag: das kam  mir  etwas merkwürdig vor, daß unter 462 Registrierungen 
ausgerechnet zwei nicht gecancelt sind. Der Grund dafür ist recht einfach, die beiden sind erst am*17.3 *registriert. 

alle anderen stammen vom *4.3 oder früher *, also genau den Tag der Einwahl beachten!!! 

Auf welchem System die Unternummerierung der Registrierungen für eine Einwahlnummer 
basieren ist mir nicht klar....


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

Also die Einwahl war am 20.03.04 um 02.13.12Uhr für 2 sekunden. Laut Telefonrechnung.
Wenn nun die Löschung der Dailer in den nächsten Tagen folgen sollte, heißt das dann ich müßte nicht zahlen?
 :evil: Und noch einen netten Gruß an den Supportmitarbeiter der Telekom. Dessen Antwort war, warum die ganze Aufregung wegen der 25,82€, er hat hier ständig Leute in der Leitung mit Rechnungen von weit über 800€. Da sollte ich besser zahlen. Mir würde man eh Alles beweisen können und es würde die Kosten nur in die Höhe treiben. Auf meinen Hinweis das ich Breitbandkunde bin und eine Flatrate habe und die Verbindung nur 2sek war, war seine Antwort, ja einen kompetten Schutz gibts nie. Und ich habe dafür Sorge zutragen das auf meinen PC alles sauber ist.
Also wenn auf meiner Arbeit solche Sprüche los lassen würde, könnte man mich zu nächsten 15ten des Monats von der Lohnliste streichen.
 :argue: Vielen Dank an diesen Mitarbeiter, den ich hiermit die "Goldene Mülltonne" für sein nettes Gespräch mit mir feierlich überreiche!!!! :argue:
Weiter so liebe Telekom!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2004)

Maio, jetzt lasst´s halt die T-Com-Mitarbeiter in Ruhe! Es ist eh schon schwer, gute Leute für´s Geschäft zu finden. Und wenn da mal einer so ein bisschen subjektiv labert so sollte das Grund genug sein, auf den objektiven Schriftverkehr auszuweichen.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2004)

meine  Empfehlung (basierend auf eigener Erfahrung, nicht mit Dialern aber es ging auch um 
Abrechnungsdifferenzen und Probleme) nicht mit mehr oder weniger anonymen Mitarbeitern 
einer  Hotline zu sprechen sondern dies (wenn lokal möglich) vor Ort in einem echten T-Punkt
 in einem direkten  persönlichen Gespräch zu klären. Ich weiß, daß das nicht für jeden möglich ist, 
aber ich habe damit bisher alle meine Probleme recht schnell und ohne  langes hin und her klären können.
(Natürlich immer mit schriftlicher Bestätigung des Verhandlungsergebnisses. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2004)

*Verbot von 25.000 Dialern*

Spiegel Online hat vor kurzem über Verbot von 25.000 Dialern durch die RegTP informiert. Das Verbot betrifft Dialer der Unternehmen Intexus, Global-Netcom und Consul Info.
Maßgeblicher Grund für die Rücknahme der Registrierungen ist, lt. 
Reg TP, das Fehlen einer sog. Wegsurfsperre. Dadurch werden die Verbindungen zur extratarifierten Mehrwertdiensterufnummer des Dialers weiter aufrechterhalten, selbst wenn anschließend kostenfreie oder niedriger bepreiste Internetseiten besucht werden. Dies ist nach den von der Reg TP festgelegten Mindestanforderungen für Dialer aus Verbraucherschutzgründen nicht erlaubt.

Ist auch bei dem - in diversen Foren, in der Vergangenheit negativ aufgefallenen - Piratos-Dialer bei der aktuellen Version eine Rücknahme der Registrierung zu erwarten?

Hier die Daten lt Reg TP:
"Hash-Wert: 7E805831D655186D94FC0DF48B794B13D8D6483F
Zugang nur aus dem deutschen Festnetz
Nr: 90090000986 Version: 3.1.1.3
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000986-1357278 vom : Apr 16 2004 5:29PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://gn.questnet.de/?webmaster=1-gn
Hash - Wert :7E805831D655186D94FC0DF48B794B13D8D6483F 
Dateiname : gn.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.1.1.3  
Inhalteanbieter : Global Netcom GmbH B. S. Heilkenstr. 8a 58300 Wetter"


mfg

Paul-Merlin

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

*Re: Verbot von 25.000 Dialern*



			
				Wirkungsweise schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weitersurfen oder verlassen des Contents wird unterbunden.


So steht´s in der Beschreibung bei der RegTP und wenn das auch so funktioniert, dann könnte das der Grund dafür sein, weshalb diesem Dialer die Registration nicht entzogen wurde.
Etwas wundersam ist das aber schon. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Produkte aus einem Haus alle nahezu gleich funktionieren.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

:cry: Ich glaube ich gebe auf. Werde wohl bezahlen!!!
Armes Deutschland das sowas immer noch funktioniert, ...
das Ihr das immer noch zulaßt und kräftigt MIT VERDIENT, na ja und von unser Bundesregierung gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr zu erwarten!!!
DAS IST ALLES ECHT ÜBEL!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigcry:
An alle oben genannten, Klassenziel VERFEHLT, glatte SECHS!!!!!!!!!

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich glaube ich gebe auf...


 :tröst: viele andere nicht!


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :cry: Ich glaube ich gebe auf. Werde wohl bezahlen!!!
> An alle oben genannten, Klassenziel VERFEHLT, glatte SECHS!!!!!!!!!



Tja, die haben ihr Klassenziel erreicht, du gibst auf und zahlst.

Du darfst dich setzen. mit ner 6- 

Es kommt eben darauf an, wer den längeren Atem hat. Und die hoffen immer, das es genug Leute wie du gibt, die einen kurzen Atem haben. Dann lohnt sich deren Einsatz schon.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

Na ja
es ist so, als sich der Dailer einwählte habe ich nicht an das Modem gedacht. (das ich jetzt entgültig aus gebaut habe)
Und bevor ich den PC ausschalten konnte muß die Einwahl leider geglückt sein. Daher die 2sek.
Meine PC besitzt leider keinen richtig Netzschalter sondern nur eine Kopf
den man drückthalten muß und dann fährt der Rechner erst runter. Das dauert ca. 3-5sek und bevor ich in dem ganzen Kabelgewirr untern Schreibtisch den richtigen Stecker gezogen hätte, wäre ich wohl auch eingewählt worden. So ist der Sachverhalt, leider!!! Und ich denke, daß ich da rechtlich keine großen Chancen habe!! :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2004)

Ach echt??? Welche Leistung kannst du denn erhalten, innerhalb von 2 Sek, die so viel  Geld wert ist??

Ich würde mir das nochmal genau überlegen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

Du hast sicher recht. Die Frage ist aber lohnt der ganze Aufwand, Streß,
Mahnungen usw. wegen der 25,82€?!


----------



## webwatcher (19 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast sicher recht. Die Frage ist aber lohnt der ganze Aufwand, Streß,
> Mahnungen usw. wegen der 25,82€?!



Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen, es ist deine  Entscheidung lieber eine ungerechtfertigte 
Forderung zu zahlen und klein beizugeben  oder zu kämpfen. Wenn alle , die hier im Forum Hilfe 
suchen so gehandelt hätten, (klein beigegeben) würde das die Betreiber sicher freuen, 
und sie bestärken in ihrem Tun ungeniert fortzufahren.
das ist genau  worauf die spekulieren. 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

*Aufwand, Streß, Mahnungen usw. wegen der 25,82 €*

Hi Gast,

letztlich kannst nur Du selbst die Frage beantworten, ob Du dich gegen einen untergeschobenen Dialer wehren willst und damit in der Tat Zeit und Mühe, auch ein wenig Nerven investierst. Bei einer Bejahung dieser Frage gehörst Du zu den geschätzten 5 % die Widerstand leisten. Dein Risiko ist allerdings sehr überschaubar, die Chancen bei einem Rechtsstreit sind zudem gut. Es wird kaum einen Richter geben, der bei einer 2 Sekundeneinwahl von eine gewollten Verbindung ausgehen wird.

Leider haben sich in der Vergangenheit zu wenige User gegen die Dialer-Gaunereien gewehrt. Sonst hätte der Mißbrauch wohl nie das heutige Ausmaß angenommen. 

Willst Du dich wirklich abzocken lassen?

Unabhängig davon empfehle ich Dir, sämtliche 0190er, 0900er, 0137er Telefonverbindungen und alle Auslandsverbindungen bei der Telekom sperren zu lassen. Dann bist Du wenigstens für die Zukunft einigermassen vor den Dialer-Betrügern und Mehrwertgaunereien geschützt.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2004)

Hm, 
ich bin echt hin und her gerissen was ich nun tunen soll!
Ich werde mir das Alles noch einmal überlegen.


----------



## Antidialer (20 April 2004)

@ Gast

Wo ist das Problem? Wer setzt dich unter Druck? Wenn eine Mahnung kommt, dann antwortest du genau einmal, und machst den netten Herren klar, das du nicht zahlen wirst und die Sache gerichtlich klären willst. Alle weiteren Mahnungen ignorierst du, nur auf den Mahnbescheid reagierst du.

Bei einer Verbindungszeit von 2 s und dem Urteil des BGH im Rücken ist deine Position optimal. Ich halte es für sehr zweifelhaft, das der Fall überhaupt vor Gericht geht. Man müsste heutzutage schon an einen sehr alten und Senilen Amtsrichter geraten, damit der Dialerbetreiber diesen Streit gewinnt. Von daher, immer locker bleiben. Erst wenn der Mahnbescheid kommt, musst du reagieren. Alles andere vorher ist nur heiße Luft.

Wenn du die Nerven dazu hast und dich ein bischen im Forum beliest, kannst du das Telefonunternehmen und Inkassobüro auch zutexten ohne Ende. Die Schreiben müssen nur schlüssig sein. Remitente Kunden verursachen Kosten, schon das Lesen von 2 deiner Schreiben kostet das Inkassobüro mehr, als die Forderung eigendlich Wert ist!


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Ist ja richtig aber es geht auch um die Beweise, habe mit verschiedenen Scanner und Regcleaner nach den Dailern auf meiner Festplatte gesucht. Aber ohne Erfolg! :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Okay, habe das Musterschreiben an die Telekom ausgefüllt und werde es noch heute versenden. Über den Erfolg oder Mißerfolg werde ich dann berichten.


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2004)

Gast der nicht aufgibt schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Erfolg oder Mißerfolg werde ich dann berichten.


Das wäre super!


----------



## Antidialer (20 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja richtig aber es geht auch um die Beweise, habe mit verschiedenen Scanner und Regcleaner nach den Dailern auf meiner Festplatte gesucht. Aber ohne Erfolg! :bigcry:



Da bin ich jetzt mal schonungslos ehrlich, auch wenn mich dann die hier postenden Rechtsanwälte zusammenstauchen. 

Warum willst du Telefongesellschaft und Inkassobüro überhaupt stecken, das du keine Beweise hast? Schreib denen ruhig, das alle nötigen Beweise gesichert wurden und du einem Gerichtsverfahren sehr gelassen entgegensiehst. 

Die Beweise müsstest du erst im Gerichtsverfahren auf den Tisch legen, und ich bezweifle, das es je dazu kommt. 

Daneben ist die Tatsache, das kein Dialer gefunden wurde, nicht unbedingt negativ. Jeder Programmierer weiß, das man Programme fernsteuern kann, man kann Dialer (auch die mit 3 x ok) mit einem Script komplett im Hintergrund ausführen, einwählen lassen und dann löschen kann. Das BSI wird das bestätigen.

Für diese Möglichkeit spricht auch die Einwahlzeit. Kein normaler Mensch würde 3 x ok eingeben und dann die Verbindung beenden.

Nutze darüber hinaus die Vorlasge zur Umkehr der Beweislast hier im Forum. Damit bringst du die Gegenseite ganz schön in Zugzwang, und brauchst den Dialer nicht mal. Denn dann muss dir die Gegenseite beweisen, das du den gewünschten Gegenwert auch erhalten hast.


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2004)

Beweisprobleme: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

Erste Hilfe im Überblick: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

@ Antidialer

da gibt es nichts zum Stauchen, solange der Vortrag wahrheitsgemäß ist. Bluffen über Beweismittel ist erlaubt.


----------



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (20 April 2004)

So nun habt ihr mich weichgeklopft. Der Brief an die Telekom ist unterwegs. Den Rest der Rechnung bezahlt.
Nun heißt es...................abwarten.
Eure Argumente klingen schlüssig und einleuchtent. Daher dieser Schritt.
 :-?


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*Piratos*

Auf eine Anfrage beim Reg TP über die erfolgte Registrierung nachfolgenden Piratos-Dialers habe ich vom Reg TP eine interessante Antwort erhalten:

1. Dialer-Daten von piratos.de

"Reg.-Nr.: 90090000986-1357278 vom : Apr 16 2004 5:29PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://gn.questnet.de/?webmaster=1-gn<> 
Hash - Wert :7E805831D655186D94FC0DF48B794B13D8D6483F    
Dateiname : gn.exe    
Dialer - Version : 3.1.1.3     
Inhalteanbieter : Global Netcom GmbH Bernhard Syndikus Heilkenstr. 8a 58300 Wetter"

2. Antwort Reg TP

"...vielen Dank für die Übersendung Ihrer Hinweise .... 

Seit dem 15.08.2003 sind wir durch das neue Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern beauftragt, die Einhaltung der neuen gesetzlichen Regelungen sicherzustellen. 

Die von Ihnen erhaltenen Hinweise sind für uns dabei der Anlass, unsere Befugnisse nach § 43c des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern wahrzunehmen (z.B. Rücknahme / Widerruf der Registrierung, Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Verbot der Rechnungslegung, etc.).

In dem von Ihnen vorgetragenen Fall haben die Hinweise von mehreren Kunden mit dazu beigetragen dass die Registrierungen  für die *Rufnummer (0)9009 0000049* zurückgenommen wurden. Die Dialer haben die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Mindestanforderungen des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern nicht eingehalten. Die Rücknahme der Registrierung ist in der Dialer Datenbank dokumentiert..... usw." 

Immerhin wird damit einmal mehr über piratos.de aufgeklärt. 
Vielleicht würdigen ja auch die diversen Staatsanwaltschaften die Erkenntnisse des Reg TP (s. o.) und des BSI, siehe Hinweis unter
http://www.bsi.bund.de/av/dialer/warn20040317.htm, endlich im gebotenen Umfang.


----------



## dvill (24 April 2004)

Da gibt es ein ganzes Nest von nachträglich kostenlosen Zugangstools.

Man muss jedem freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Dialerbetroffenen dringend anraten, regelmäßig den Registrierungs-Lagebericht bei der RegTP zu prüfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (24 April 2004)

Stimmt nicht ganz, gn.exe-387 und hun.exe-388
wurden leider noch nicht die Registrierung entzogen!!! :cry:


----------



## dvill (24 April 2004)

Die RegTP arbeitet einen größeren Stapel aussichtsreicher Beschwerden ab und stellt auch eigene Untersuchungen an. Da wird auch Geduld gebraucht.

Man sollte den Reg-Status eines Dialers als Geschädigter regelmäßig prüfen.

Davon abgesehen ist der RegStatus kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Die Urteile der letzten Zeit zeigen fast ausnahmslos, dass Dialerangebote unzureichend informieren und die Forderungsseite notwendige Nachweise nicht erbringen kann.

Unter

http://dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

muss man schon lange suchen, bis mal ein Urteil kommt, bei dem ein Geschädigter schlecht abschneidet, und dann hat er oft ungünstig argumentiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*zu den Urhebern dieser Seiten.....*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/43942&words=Syndikus

http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/syndikus1.html

viel Spass beim lesen und wen es erwischt hat, zahlen muss man nix,
da die Registrierungen entzogen wurden, trotzdem bei einer Rechnung immer Einspruch trotz allem erheben.

Gruß

MRP


----------

